# The Trefaldwyn Chronicle - Dark Ages Pathfinder OOC



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a setting I've been rolling around in my head for a while, and I've got a short scenario I want to test it with (no epic campaigns this time, but if it starts well I've got material to continue it).

In Character Thread

The idea is a game set in the real world ca. 600AD, but one where everything written by Geoffrey of Monmouth, Bede, the Beowulf poet and the compilers of the Mabinogion and the Nibelunglied is true. It's a world where Christian missionaries strive to drive out the old gods, faced with a hostile land of demons and monsters, where the Britons, one hundred years after the death of Arthur, are facing the threat of the Anglo-Saxons, where the Western Roman Empire has long since been carved up by Goths, Huns and Vandals but lives on in the Eastern Roman Empire in the shining city of Constantinople.

The game starts on the borders between the Welsh kingdom of Powys and the Saxon kingdom of Mercia. Characters are men and women in the loyal service of Llewllyn ap Rhys, Lord of Trefaldwyn - loyal because they are honourable, loyal because they are related to the Lord, or merely loyal as long as they are paid, any motivation you wish.

*The Crunchy stuff *-

Pathfinder, 15 point buy.
Any core class except monk and paladin is acceptable. Any core race is acceptable, although "orcs" are not a race in this setting, so a half-orc would be known as a half-troll, half-goblin or some such. Average starting gold for equipment. Some non-standard races might fit, ask if there's something you really want. 

Fighters, rogues, and rangers could be anything. Wizards and sorcerers would not be distinguished by most people. Barbarians would likely be Pictish or Norse mercenaries, although there's no reason they couldn't be Celtic or Saxon warriors either. 
Bards and Druids, of course, stem from Welsh culture and are a good fit, although the old druidic faith is in decline (The Romano-Celts who have developed into the Welsh have been Christianised for some time). The druids are mainly found on their island Ynys Mon, but some would exist.

*Clerics and Religion*
The Welsh are largely Christian, but the Saxons still largely follow their pagan gods such as Woden, Tiw and Thunar, Teutonic version of the Norse gods Odin, Tyr and Thor. They also venerate nature, as do some Celts still, particularly sacred trees and pools, the sun and the moon. Pope Gregory has sent Augustine, Archbishop of Canterbury, to be his emissary in the British Isles and bring Christianity to the Anglo-Saxons. 

This era is before the crusading cleric of later mediavel history - the typical Christian cleric is a humble missionary (Dewi, aka St. David, a companion of Arthur, established a monastic tradition in the kingdoms of Wales). Christian clerics use d6 hit die and a poor BAB, but have a base 6 skill points instead of 2. They may select from the domains of Community, Glory, Good, Healing, Knowledge, Liberation, Nobility, Protection, Repose (Pharasma version), and Sun. They may also select the Love subdomain of Charm (but not Charm itself or (Heaven forfend!) Lust. All other subdomains of the above domains are allowed, apart from the Ancestors domain of Repose (smacks of paganism).

For pagan clerics, Domain choices should be fairly easy to work out from similar deities already published.

*Disclaimers*
It shouldn't be necessary to have an in-depth knowledge of the 6th-7th century history, politics and theology, nor to speak Welsh, in order to play the game, although even a passing interest in such things means you are more likely to get something out of the game. Further, although the game uses real-world faiths I'm not in the business of passing judgement on anyone's religion, nor trying to promote one.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2013)

Starting at 1st level?

I'd love to try a druid in this setting...even have a nice Welsh name picked out. 

That said, I've been grappling with posts lately, as my time has been diminished. I see light at the end of the tunnel, but I'd totally understand if you were skeptical since my participation in your games has been hit so hard.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

Funny, could have sworn I posted a follow-up. Yes, 1st level, forgot to mention that; also looking for the typical party of between 2-6 players and also using my usual house rule of adding the Con score to starting hit points.

This would actually be somewhere where the Sacred Vow rules from the Book of Exalted Deeds would be appropriate, not to mention the Apostle of Peace and Risen Marytr prestige classes.

Shay, you'd be welcome.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2013)

Hee, I'm not too familiar with Exalted Deeds, but they'd have to be Pathfinderized anyway...

I do feel like I should ask what your take on the religion of druidism should be like? There's a pretty wide range of opinions on the matter. Are we talking blood sacrifice and barbarism, or semi-mystical pacifism? Or somewhere in between?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably somewhere in between, with a continuum of opinion within the ranks of the druids between the more hippy-trippy types and those who have turned more towards the blood sacrifice side of things to stem the tide of invaders.

There's less in Exalted Deeds that would apply to a druid so much any way, but I may be dipping into it for ideas. 

I'll be away over Easter (in the _real_ Trefaldwyn) so responses may be patchy depending on as and when I can access a computer.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2013)

Fair enough. To what extent should I refer to historical sources for this character, versus just making it up to suit classical fantasy tropes? 

Sorry if I'm pestering, but any game with even a quasi-historical bent begs questions like that for me.

...

Hmm...or a fey bloodline sorceror might be fun too...hee hee


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2013)

This looks really interesting and I would really like to jump in. But at the moment, i barely have time to stay on top of what I have on. 

So I'll probably lurk for a while. If things ease up down the track, who knows.

Good luck with this. Hope to see it get off the ground.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm really interested in this put like Shayuri and doghead, a bit pushed for posting time at the moment. Can probably manage 2-3 times a week but not every day.

If this is acceptable, would be looking to play a Ranger.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2013)

What would be the elf background? Something like ambassadors from another realm or just another culture with pointy ears? I'm fine with either, btw.

Looking forward to play an elf sorcerer (wildblooded: sage).

Or does "core" include some "base" classes, like cavalier and magus?
Always wanted to try an elf magus (bladebound hexcrafter)


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2013)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] (and others), I'm aiming more for verisimilitude than total accuracy, which is to say _some_ research is better than none, and that there ought to feel like a difference to standard fantasy tropes. That said, shapechangers are plentiful in Welsh myth, so that aspect of a druid character would fit in well.
 [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION], that kind of frequency would be fine, it's about what I can manage as well.
 [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], magus would be okay, I think cavalier probably has too much of a mediaeval feel for the setting (although, mind you, the Roman army of this period consists mostly of mounted Goths and sees the development of heavy cavalry, set against the light cavalry of the Huns, plus legendary Saxon founders Hengist and Horsa are said to be great horsemen, so perhaps it could fit...).

As for elves, your character sounds like he could come from Ireland, or rather Tir Na Nog, although some kind of Germanic or Scandinavian background would also work. Something slightly exotic to the region, however, would go well.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2013)

Classic Pathfinder druids, like D&D druids before them, have ties to fey. Pathfinder has a variant set of class features called Menhir Savant, that replaces that with more of a general spirit connection. It's a bit more 'mystic' in outlook. Let me know what you think of it...it fits what I have in mind pretty well, I think.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2013)

Menhir Savant looks pretty cool, actually. Anglesey is practially ringed with megaliths and stone circles.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2013)

My thoughts exactly!

It leans a bit away from some of the rangery/fey stuff, and creates a more spiritual mystic feel which I like.

I'll work up some stats and story.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2013)

I have an idea for a character that would require a little extra DM approval: A changeling magus with the hexcrafter and staff magus archetypes. I thought changeling would be an interesting race choice because they tie in perfectly with the fey while at the same time keeping their upbringing fairly mundane. As full arcane spellcaster seems already to be spoken for, I had an idea that because of her strange appearance the changeling would have had to learn to both appear more inconspicuous and to defend herself if things got ugly, thus the staff magus: She stays away from swords and heavier armour because she wants to appear to be more of an average woman. Hexcrafter of course is self-explanatory. 

Something like this (which is horribly non-optimal): 

green widow changeling hexcrafter staff magus 1, neutral 
str 12 dex 14 con 11 int 14 wis 13 cha 11 
traits fast-talker, reactionary
skills bluff, profession (herbalist), spellcraft, use magic device
feats quarterstaff master, weapon focus (quarterstaff)
spells in book
1 - feather fall, ill omen, magic weapon, true strike, vanish
0 - all magus
gear quarterstaff, padded armour, dagger, backpack, spellbook, spell component pouch, traveller's outfit, 126 gp


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2013)

Who's the full arcane caster?

...

Ah! The elf! Cool!

Excellent. I have some stats for the druid worked up.

After some lazy man's historical research (courtesy of the fine folks at Wikipedia), I note that by 600AD the actual Roman occupation of the Isles was well and truly ended. Had to reframe my thoughts a bit.

So basically, the conflict central to the druids...what was left of them after centuries of suppression under Rome...is maintaining some shred of their tradition and faith as more and more Britons become more and more Christian, as well as the Saxon invaders. 

One thing that struck me was the absolute lack of written records regarding the practice of druidism...and the potentially questionable nature of some of the third-party writings about them. In essence, we don't appear to have any kind of reliable understanding, which is great for a game because it means we have a free hand. 

I have a lot of specific ideas about druidism, but few have any concrete game effects. It's mostly just flavor.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 4, 2013)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], having looked up those options, sounds good to me, I like it.
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], yes, the Romans pulled resources out of Britain about 200 years before the time of this setting, leaving Romanised Celts who gradually lost most of the Roman influence without continued traffic with the Empire,of which the Western portion is now ruled by the Visigoths who sort of consider themselves heirs to the Empire but again pretty much follow their own culture.

As far as druids go, I think we are safe coming up with our own interpretation.

Something that might be relevant to both characters - it is 100 years or so since the Battle of Camlann and the death of King Arthur; Merlin vanished some years before that and Morgan the Fey some time after, but both figures would be important influences in the world of magic and fey, if you wanted to include them in your background.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2013)

Are we going with Merlin being the same as Taliesin the bard? Cuz that plugs pretty directly into druidic mythos.

And while we're on the subject of Arthur, are we going with a sort of Once and Future King approach, or a more Mists of Avalon type deal? Roughly, I mean. Not to try to pin you down into established fiction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2013)

I settled on the elf sorcerer (wildblooded: Sage).

I would like to take an alternate racial trait:
*Arcane Focus*: Some elven families have such long traditions of producing wizards  (and other arcane spellcasters) that they raise their children with the  assumption each is destined to be a powerful magic-user, with little  need for mundane concerns such as skill with weapons. Elves with this  racial trait gain a +2 racial bonus on concentration checks made to cast arcane spells defensively. This racial trait replaces weapon familiarity.

*Envoy*: Elves often have trouble relating to neighbors of other  races, especially those with much shorter lifespans. As a result, some  are trained in minor magics that are particularly useful when dealing  with non-elves. Elves with this racial trait and an Intelligence score of 11 or higher gain the following spell-like abilities once per day: comprehend languages, detect magic, detect poison, and read magic. The caster level for these effects is equal to the elf's level. This racial trait replaces elven magic.

Str 11 (1)
Dex 16 (5)
Con 10 (2)
Int 16 (5)
Wis 12 (2)
Cha 10 (0)

Feat:
Bonus: Eschew Materials
1: Toughness

Traits:
Desperate Focus
Forlorn (Elf)

Spells Known:
0
Prestigitation
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Acid Splash

1
Mage Armor
Color Spray


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 5, 2013)

WD, looks good so far.

As far as Arthurian myth goes, I'm aiming more for the earlier Mabinogion kind of stuff, Gawain and the Green Knight, maybe Malory, but not so much the later Chretien de Troyes elements. Merlin may well be equated with Taliesin, although there are some other figures associated with him as well. Perhaps, in this setting, he is all, or at least some, of them at different times. Could be something to play with.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2013)

Trying rather unsuccessfully not to get drawn into this game. Not only does it look interesting as a concept, but you seem to have pulled together a solid group of players with some really interesting character ideas.

Given the characters so far, I was thinking a missing piece of the puzzle was a relation of Llewllyn ap Rhys, Lord of Trefaldwyn. Perhaps a younger son (or grandson depending on the age of the Lord) or a cousin of some description. Because blood is thicker than water and someone needs to keep this assorted bunch of miscreants out of mischief.

I was thinking a young man, trained as a warrior and hunter and maybe with some social skills as well. Proud? Probably. Head-strong? More than likely, he is young. Ambitious and vaguely suspicious of 'foreign influences' in court? Or maybe a dreamer who frets at the constraints of family responsibility and longs to travel; to see the glory that is Constantinople, experience the mystery of the elf lands and smell the spice drenched lands of Arabia.

My initial thought was a fighter, or a rogue for the skills. But a ranger is probably the best build for this with its solid combat options and reasonable skill allocation. The expanded range of combat styles now allows for sword and board or mounted combat, both of which would work. 

So, thats where I am at the moment. If you are still recruiting, then consider me interested.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2013)

A edited version of the wikipedia page in case anyone is interested. 

[sblock=Wales in the Early Middle Ages]
From Wikipedia

Wales in the early Middle Ages covers the time between the Roman departure from Wales c. 383 and the rise of Merfyn Frych to the throne of Gwynedd c. 825. In that time there was a gradual consolidation of power into increasingly hierarchical kingdoms. The end of the early Middle Ages was the time that the Welsh language transitioned from the Primitive Welsh spoken throughout the era into Old Welsh, and the time when the modern Anglo-Welsh border would take its near-final form, a line broadly followed by Offa's Dyke, a late eighth-century earthwork. 

Wales was rural throughout the era, characterised by small settlements called trefi. The local landscape was controlled by a local aristocracy and ruled by a warrior aristocrat. Control was exerted over a piece land, and through that exerted over the people who lived on the land. Many of the people were tenant peasants or slaves, answerable to the aristocrat who controlled the land on which they lived. There was no sense of a coherent tribe of people and everyone, from ruler down to slave, was defined in terms of his or her kindred family (the tud) and individual status (braint). Christianity had been introduced in the Roman era, and the Britons living in and near Wales were Christian throughout the era.

The semi-legendary founding of Gwynedd in the fifth century was followed by internecine warfare in Wales and with the kindred Brythonic kingdoms of northern England and southern Scotland. The seventh and eighth centuries were characterised by ongoing warfare by the northern and eastern Welsh kingdoms against the intruding Anglo-Saxon kingdoms of Northumbria and Mercia. That era of struggle saw the Welsh adopt their modern name for themselves, Cymry, meaning "fellow countrymen", and it also saw the demise of all but one of the kindred kingdoms of northern England and southern Scotland at the hands of then-ascendant Northumbria.

Society

The importance of blood relationships, particularly in relation to birth and noble descent, was heavily stressed in medieval Wales.Claims of dynastic legitimacy rested on it, and an extensive patrilinear genealogy was used to assess fines and penalties under Welsh law. Different degrees of blood relationship were important for different circumstances, all based upon the cenedl (kindred). The nuclear family (parents and children) was especially important, while the pencenedl (head of the family within four patrilinear generations) held special status, representing the family in transactions and having certain unique privileges under the law. 

The Welsh referred to themselves in terms of their territory and not in the sense of a tribe. The Welsh term for a political entity was gwlad ("country") and it expressed the notion of a "sphere of rule" with a territorial component. The Latin equivalent seems to be regnum, which referred to the "changeable, expandable, contractable sphere of any ruler's power".[16] Rule tended to be defined in relation to a territory that might be held and protected, or expanded or contracted, though the territories themselves were specific pieces of land and not synonyms for the gwlad.

Kingship

Wales in the early Middle Ages was a society with a landed warrior aristocracy, and after c. 500 Welsh politics were dominated by kings with territorial kingdoms. The legitimate attainment of power was by dynastic inheritance or military proficiency. A king had to be considered effective and be associated with wealth, either his own or by distributing it to others, and those considered to be at the top level were required to have wisdom, perfection, and a long reach. Literary sources stressed martial qualities such as military capability, bold horsemanship, leadership, the ability to extend boundaries and to make conquests, along with an association with wealth and generosity. Clerical sources stressed obligations such as respect for Christian principles, providing defence and protection, pursuing thieves and imprisoning offenders, persecuting evildoers, and making judgements.

The relationship among people that is most appropriate to the warrior aristocracy is clientship and flexibility, and not one of sovereignty or absolute power, nor necessarily of long duration. Prior to the tenth century power was held on a local level, and the limits of that power varied by region. There were at least two restraints on the limits of power: the combined will of the ruler's people (his "subjects"), and the authority of the Christian church. There is little to explain the meaning of "subject" beyond noting that those under a ruler owed an assessment (effectively, taxes) and military service when demanded, while they were owed protection by the ruler.[31]

For much of the early medieval period kings had few functions except military ones. Kings made war and gave judgements (in consultation with local elders)[30] but they did not govern in any sense of that word.[32] From the sixth to the eleventh centuries the king moved about with an armed, mounted warband, a personal military retinue called a teulu that is described as a "small, swift-moving, and close-knit group". This military elite formed the core of any larger army that might be assembled. The relationships among the king and the members of his warband were personal, and the practice of fosterage strengthened those personal bonds.

Aristocracy

Power was held at a local level by families who controlled the land and the people who lived on that land. They are differentiated legally by having a higher sarhaed (the penalty for insult) than the general populace, by their participation in local judgements and administration, and by their consultative role in judgements made by the king. References to the social stratification that defines an aristocracy are widely found in Welsh literature and law. A man's privilege was assessed in terms of his braint (status), of which there were two kinds (birth and office), and in terms of his superior's importance. Early sources stressed birth and function as the determinators of nobility, and not by the factor of wealth that later became associated with an aristocracy.

Populace

The populace included a hereditary tenant peasantry who were not slaves or serfs, but were less than free. Gwas ("servant", boy) referred to a dependent in perpetual servitude, but who was not bound to labour service (i.e., serfdom). Nor can the person be considered a vassal except perhaps as a clerical self-description, as in the 'vassal of a saint'. The early existence of the concept suggests a stratum of bound dependents in the post-Roman era. Slavery existed in Wales as it did elsewhere throughout the era. Slaves were in the bottom stratum of society, with hereditary slavery more common than penal slavery. Slaves might form part of the payment in a transaction made between those of higher rank. It was possible for them to buy their freedom, and an example of manumission at Llandeilo Fawr is given in a ninth century marginalia note of the Lichfield Gospels.[43] Their relative numbers is a matter of guess and conjecture.

Christianity

The religious culture of Wales was overwhelmingly Christian in the early Middle Ages. Pastoral care of the laity was necessarily rural in Wales, as it was in other Celtic regions. In Wales the clergy consisted of monks, orders and non-monastic clergy, all appearing in different periods and in different contexts. There were three major orders consisting of bishops (episcopi), priests (presbyteri) and deacons, as well as several minor ones. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2013)

Nearly finished the first draft of my character (Human - Ranger). Will you allow the Bounty Hunter trait?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 8, 2013)

Doghead, sounds good, welcome on board - your post reminds me that all character background should include some reason why they are trusted members of Lord Llewelyn's court.

Ghostcat , fine with that trait.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2013)

Hm, good point about Llewelyn...what can you tell us about the Lord and his court?

What might induce a druid to support it?

Perhaps a blood tie of some kind...or if he's sympathetic to the old faith, even if it's an under the table sympathy...


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2013)

First draft of character

[sblock="Quint ap Gloff"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Ranger(1)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Hero Points:
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages:  Common
Deity: Diana[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 18 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts}
DEX 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
WIS 11 (+0) [base 11] {1 pts}
CHA 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [(1d10)+2]
AC: 13 = 10 + 2 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 1 [DEX]
Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 [DEX]
Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 [Armor] + 0 [shield] 
INIT: +1 = +1 [DEX]
BAB: +1 = +1[Ranger]
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 +4 (STR) +1 (DEX) +1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +3 = +2 [base] + 1 [DEX]
Will: +0 = +0 [base] + 0 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Falchion +5 = +1 [BAB] +4 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 2d4+6, 18-20x2
Longbow +2 = +1 [BAB] +1 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d8, 20x3, 100 ft. [Range]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Heart of the Wilderness
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Favored Enemy (Humanoid (Human))
Track
Wild Empathy
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Feats:
1st Level: Cleave
Human Bonus: Power Attack
Trait:
Bounty Hunter
Dirty Fighter
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 6 = [6 (class) + +0 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
ACP: -0
Skills:
Acrobatics +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Dex] -0[ACP]
Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Bluff +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]  
Climb +8 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Str] +3[Class] +4[STAT] -0[ACP]
Craft (Untrained) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Diplomacy +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]  
Disguise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]  
Escape Artist +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Dex] -0[ACP]
Fly +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Dex] -0[ACP]
Handle Animal +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Cha] +3[Class]  
Heal +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Wis] +3[Class]  
Intimidate +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]  
Perception +5 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Wis] +3[Class] +1[Trait:Bounty Hunter] 
Perform (Untrained) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Cha]  
Ride +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Dex] [ACCHECK] [ACP]
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis]  
Stealth +5 = +1 [ranks] +1 [Dex] +3[Class] +1[STAT] -0[ACP]
Survival +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Wis] +0[Heart of the Wilderness] +3[Class]
- Follow or identify tracks +6 = +4[Survival] +1[Trait:Bounty Hunter] +1[Ranger] 
Swim +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Str] -0[ACP]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Falchion                                 75gp   8lbs
Leather                                  10gp   15lbs
Outfit (Traveler's)                      0cp    5lbs
Arrows (20)                              1gp    3lbs
Longbow                                  75gp   3lbs
Total weight carried: 29 lbs.
```
Treasure: 14gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 100lbs
Medium: 101 to 200lbs
Heavy: 201 to 300lbs
Maximum weight possible: 300 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 160 lbs.
Hair Color: 
Eye Color: 
Skin Color: Dark [/sblock] [/sblock]
[sblock=Apperance]Quint is a short stocky man with shoulder length, blond hair and a long droopy moustache. He has the sun-tanned look of someone who spends most of his time outdoors and piercing blue eyes. He wears a patched green cloak over well used leather armour, which is never-the-less perfectly serviceable. [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Quint ap Gloff was a scout in the service of Ceretic of Elmet. As luck would have it Quint was absent when King Edwin, of Northumbria attacked and conquered Elmet. returning in time to find all his family (including his wife and son) and his king dead.

Initially Quint stayed in the area and tried to take his revenge on Edwin and his men but it soon became obvious that he was outnumbered and outmatched, so he slowly made his way south and west. Eventually arriving in the the court of Llewllyn ap Rhys, where he offers his fealty in return for the chance to take his revenge against the hated Saxons.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2013)

I always liked the idea of elves being very perceptive and my character being very cautious, nearly paranoid, always watching his surroundings. Technically, it converges with these traits, but not the implied backgrounds:
Militant Merchant
Eyes and Ears of the City

Would you allow me to take one instead of Forlorn?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 9, 2013)

WD, yes, either of those are fine.

Shay, good question. I've pictured him as fairly easy-going, and given the characters we've got, I'd imagine that he's probably hedging his bets, spiritually. Paying homage to the new faith, but staying on the good side of the old ways, just in case. I also thought that whatever characters we got would be part of the higher echelons of court, so whatever important figures aren't PCs will be NPCs (looking at the moment that this will include such figures as a bard and a Christian priest). There's leeway for PCs to include other characters in court in their backgrounds, if anyone is feeling inventive.

("Court" by the way, sounds grand, but picture something like Beorn's Hall, less impressive than, say, Meduseld or Heorot).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm, that does help.

Okay, let me throw out a basic notion and see where it leads.

My character was perhaps originally from the lands of Llewelyn...probably not actually noble, since they'd be more solidly Christian, I expect. The older faith would linger in the peasantry though, even if people practiced it in secret, or in forms mixed with Christian.

For whatever reason...perhaps her parents are more deeply immersed in the old faith, or perhaps she evinced some kind of 'natural gift' for it if such is possible, or perhaps a chance encounter with a druid led to it...she leaves home to go to Ynys Mon and learn the rites and lore of druidism.

Upon completing initiation, she decides to return to the lands of her youth...remembering perhaps that there is still support for old religions among the people there (which would also explain the lord's ambivalence, as he tries to juggle the need for overt Christianity with a desire not to alienate his people), and seeks to establish some kind of a revival before the missionaries quash it all.

This puts her at odds with the priest in the court, whom I think should actually be a pretty sympathetic figure, rather than a caricreature of intolerance. Of course, there'd be other priests who believe that his light hand is to blame for the flourishing of paganism in this area...so there are perhaps greater dangers on the horizon.


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the dynamic between the religions or faiths would necessarily be different. Christianity in our world claims that there is only one God. That would be hard to do in the setting world with Druids and priests of Thor equally being able to heal, or blast with divine powers.

Given the importance of hunting and agriculture to people, then the Druids would, I think retain an important role in society. Christian clerics could take the Nature (or whatever) domain, but it wouldn't be universal. Where as the Romans actively suppressed the Druids, I think the interaction between the Druids and Christian clerics would be more of a diplomatic battle for power.

thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, the Romans suppressed the Druids for centuries, keep in mind, and continued doing so while Christians 'took over' local sects and faiths. By this time, druids are practically a secret society, and even if they have magic powers...well...so do priests of Christ.

I'm not saying you're wrong, Doghead, just saying that even in a setting where other faiths besides Christianity have power, it doesn't necessarily mean that the other faiths fare better than they did in reality. If Christianity are 'in control' of the spirital beliefs of the masses, they can accuse druids of being wicked sorcerors who drink blood...and who will say they're wrong? What peasant knows the difference between a druid invoking nature, and a wicked sorceror calling on unholy powers?


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, Doghead, ...




Cos I never am? 

Its a good point about being able to shape perceptions of others. But Druids can offer real and valuable support to a society. The answer is probably that a range of interaction between the faiths is possible, and variations exist between regions. I think this question will come down to how the DM wants to play it.

Speaking of interaction, I wanted to re-pose a earlier question to everyone. 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> I was thinking a young man, trained as a warrior and hunter and maybe with some social skills as well. Proud? Probably. Head-strong? More than likely, he is young. Ambitious and vaguely suspicious of 'foreign influences' in court? Or maybe a dreamer who frets at the constraints of family responsibility and longs to travel; to see the glory that is Constantinople, experience the mystery of the elf lands and smell the spice drenched lands of Arabia.




Ambitious and maybe somewhat suspicious or a dreamer, curious about the wider world and those in it?

The choice probably won't affect the mechanics of the character much, but will affect his interaction with others. The former will likely be a bit more prickly, but easier to manipulate. The latter will be more likely to seek friendship with the others in the group. The latter is a much more likeable character, but the former does provide for another dimension to the inter-party interactions. The playing out of the building of trust can be an interesting narrative.

Would like to get people's thoughts.

thotd


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 10, 2013)

I did have a thought at one point that monotheist priests in the setting would have better spellcasting powers than pagan priests, kind of keeping with the likes of The Golden Legend  and other source materials, where worshippers of the old religions are shown to be worshipping false idols, demons and other things whose power is small compared to the One True God. But I forgot what it was! Something involving spells used for detecting and protecting against extraplanar entities, I think. 

Leaving that aside, I suspect the main difference between druidism and Christianity in a setting where both can use magic**, is mainly one of numbers. The druids are a small sect, Christians spread from Persia to Ireland and are backed by the Roman Emperor. In the real world, where priests don't cast spells, that's one reason, the other is in the difference in the message of the religion, Christianity presenting some (at the time) new ideas concerning faith - that it could be seperate from national identity, that anybody could have a personal connection to God without needing a priestly caste to intercede, and that violence wasn't always the solution to disputes (and that worship didn't require the killing and burning of living things probably helps).

**Semantically, in game terms that's what they are doing but I would imagine a Christian cleric assumes that he is asking God for help, not actually casting spells himself - that would be witchcraft and sorcery!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, it's not like all or even most pagan faiths involved human sacrifice, necessarily. Christianity definitely spread for awhile on its own merits, but once Rome converted it was spread as much at the point of a sword as by the gentle counsel of missionaries. 

That and there weren't a lot of regional faiths that were really aggressive about converting the way Christianity was. 

Not to get diverted into a discussion of real world religious politics though...my sense in this game is that in larger, more organized areas near cities and castles and so on, most folk are reliably Christian and go to church and so on. They rely on miracles of faith from priests.

In the backwoods, the little communities that are far from the center of things, there's more muddle. That's where you get people clinging to the old ways, and the 'wise woman' or old hermit living just outside of the village might well be a druid. The nearest priest is days away, and that druid can supply healing and make crops grow, and that's good enough for them.

But the political power of the druids is still virtually nil, because the people loyal to them are so thinly spread, are uniformly devoid of political power themselves (save only the power of the mob), and they have quite a bit of leverage over the druids in that they could always run and get the priests (and their soldiers) if the druids get too pushy.

I would like for that to be the case, unless the GM has other plans, because it gives my character a goal to work towards. Starting out as the underdog is a good situation to create dramatic tension.   I see druidism as being at a crossroads of sorts. You have the conservative faction that has essentially been the survival of the faith all this time...successfully keeping the order hidden yet functional even under the eye of the Legion. Then you have a newer faction that advocates that the time for staying hidden is over, and that the druids need to spread their faith and influence, or stagnate and inevitably die out.

My character would of course be of the latter faction.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I think that way of things sounds good to me, it would gibe well Kaodi's "witch-woman" character idea as well.  At the time of the campaign, there are different flavours of church any way. The Irish missionaries who brought Christianity to Wales are more bookish and not really into conversion at the point of the sword. But on the far side of the British Isles, Augustine is bringing the orthodox vision to the Anglo-Saxons, which is actually at doctrinal odds with the Celtic version of the church (although mostly over points such as the calculation of Easter, etc.). Most ire is reserved not for non-Christians, but for variant forms deemed heretical by the Council of Nicea, notably the Arian faith of most of the Gothic tribes, which holds that there is nothing remotely divine about Jesus. Well, them and the fire-worshipping Persians. And the Jews. And then there's this new monotheism taking hold amongst the Arabs....


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah! Okay then, that still works, I think. The local 'branch' of Christianity is not exactly hostile towards the old pagan beliefs...at least not in the sense of physical persecution...but there is still that spiritual struggle. And there'll be the extremists on either side, of course; the ones obsessed with hunting down 'witches,' and the ones who think spreading druidism must entail burning down churches...but that is not the norm, and it may even be that levelheaded sorts can cooperate if there are threats that affect both.

Sound about right?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like a plan to me!  Inter-faith tension could always be part of the tension with doghead's first character concept.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2013)

Oof...inspiration struck.

I now have two concepts. The good news is that either would work, both of them use some of the stuff we worked out so nothing's wasted, and both fill pretty important roles in the group.

Druid, who is a versatile combatant and a divine healer. 

Bard, who is a 'face' character (which we seem to lack presently) and a roguish ranged combatant as well. Bard uses the Archaeologist variant, but it is basically just a thiefier bard than usual, who lacks bardsong.

I have the mechanics for them both just about done, and I'll post 'em both. Backstories are being written up. Neither is very complicated. 

I am not sure which we need more. Healing is huge, but dealing with people sounds pretty important to the game too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, the bard also got healing spells on the list and has access to Use Magic Devise, so if the DM decides we need more healing, he can easily place the needed items. The druid lacks remove blindness, greater restoration and the likes and the bard  can at least fake them with items and UMD.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2013)

Arr, well, in fairness, I'm not sure we should be basing our needs on high level stuff like Greater Restoration. 

Druids get better spells earlier than bards...and this particular bard wouldn't be giving party-wide bonuses via bard song. But she would be pretty formidable herself, I think...

Well, I'll choose one way or another today. Don't want to delay things any more than I have.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 11, 2013)

I just wanted to say that the bard isn't such a poor healerclass itself. Choose what you want to play (Istill hope for the bard ).


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2013)

I vaguely remember* reading somewhere that bards were one of the three types of druid, the other two being seers or prophets who did divinations etc, and priests who were responsible for the ceremonial side of things (sacrifices?). So the character could still be a 'druid' while not actually being a 'druid'? 

thotd

* couldn't find the reference. I thought it was wikipedia, but seems not.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2013)

Bards are distinct from druids, I think...but they're both from a similar old tradition, and my bard has ties to the fey, so is close to that tradition.


----------



## doghead (Apr 16, 2013)

This is what I have so far. I see him as more of a hunter than a warrior, but there isn't much in it. 

I would like to take a hunting dog if that is possible, hence the Handle Animal skill. 

Not so sure what to do with the feats. Probably Weapon Focus in either sword or spear. Not sure I have a feel for the character yet. Suggestions welcome.

thotd

[SBLOCK=Ranger 1]Pathfinder: Ranger 1

Alignment: 
Experience Points:

STR 16 +3 [5 points, racial bonus]
DEX 14 +2 [5 points]
CON 12 +1 [2 points]
INT 10 +0 [0 points]
WIS 12 +1 [2 points]
CHA 10 +0 [0 points] 
1 point remaining

Initiative: +4 _______ [+2 Dex, +2 trait]
Armour Class: 12 _____ [base 10, +2 Dex]
* Touch 12 * Flat Footed 10.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
HD 1d10 (XX hp)
BAB: +1

Saves: 
* Fort +3 ___________ [2 base, +1 Con]
* Refl +4 ___________ [2 base, +2 Dex]
* Will +1 ___________ [0 base, +1 Wis]

Skills (6+1*1) = 7
* Handle Animal +4 __ [1 ranks, +0 Cha, +3 class]
* Heal +5 ___________ [1 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 class]
* Perception +5 _____ [1 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 class]
* Ride +6 ___________ [1 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 class]
* Stealth +6 ________ [1 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 class]
* Survival +5 _______ [1 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 class]
* Know (local) +5 ___ [1 ranks, +0 Int, +1 trait, +3 class]

Feats
* [human]
* [level 1]

Traits
* Favoured Son (+1 trait bonus to Know (local), remains a class skill)
* Reactionary (+2 trait bonus to Initiative)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2013)

I was just looking for old Welsh names and the one that was previewed under the website name was "Gwyneira" which means "white snow". Given that changelings are supposed to have abnormally pale skin this would in fact be perfect (the association of the opposite, Snow White, with a "witch" is perfect as well, though unintentional on my part). 

So... This is all very rough and not edited at all, but it gives an idea of what I was thinking for my character's background.

Many years ago a poorer nobleman in the court of Llewelyn was bewitched by one of the sidhe, a devious hag, and taken as a mortal lover. Through this union a child, a changeling, was conceived. As was the way of hags, the child was switched with that of a mortal woman, to be raised among the normal folk. But this changeling was not exchanged for just any common child: no, the mother of the child with which this changeling was exchanged was none other than the wife of the poor nobleman.  What the hag did with the stolen child is not known. Devoured it perhaps? No one can be sure of the ways of the sidhe. 

The changeling, in any case, was named Gwyneira by her parents. The lands in which her father held sway were very old, steeped in the ancient traditions of the Isles. But wracked by guilt at what he had done, Gwyneira's father abandoned the old gods and brought Christianity into his home in an attempt to ward away spirits of the sort that had wronged him. However, little did he know that his daughter was not the one his wife had given birth to. At least not for a long time. 

Gwyneira did not have an easy childhood. There was always something eerie about her, and not just her mismatched eye colours. She did not get along well with other children her age, and had to learn to defend herself from regular attacks and ambushes by her peers. Luckily her father still had enough of the old ways in him that he did not think it improper to teach his daughter how to fight. In this day and age it might be unseemly for a woman to wield a sword, so he taught her as best he could to use a staff. It was something of a commoners' weapon, but it was one that could be carried by any travelling woman without raising too many eyebrows. 

Unfortunately for Gwyneira, as she grew older and became a young woman her faerie heritage decided to assert itself in a more forward way. She began feeling a desire to leave home, a sort of "call" from the wilds, as all changelings did at her age. It was the beckoning of her true mother. But Gwyneira fought it as best she could. 

It was at this time that her father realized the true gravity of the situation. He had always had suspicions about his daughter from when she was a girl, and he had secretly consulted with some knowledgeable, and discreet, monks and other wise folks about what might be afflicting her. They had joked that she was faerie-touched, not quite believing it themselves, but Gwyneira's father worried that that was the truth of it. And now he had his answer. The horror of the truth at first threatened to overwhelm him, that he had lost his and his wife's daughter to the sidhe, but he knew that Gwyneira was still his own. And so he protected her as best he could from the more zealous of his fellow Christians who worked to banish the old ways by any means necessary. 

For her part, Gwyneira had thought her origin a secret she had to keep from her parents. She had heard the tales of changelings when she was a child, never quite thinking she could be one herself. And she feared being cast out of her home. Still, though she fought the hypnotic call, her heritage surfaced in other ways. She discreetly sought tutelage from a pagan wizard in the ways of magic, for which she found she had a talent. She disguised her book of spells as a copy of the Bible, and practiced every day. 

The mother that raised Gwyneira had not neglected her during all of this, though she had never quite felt right about her daughter. From an old family like that of her husband, she saw that her daughter was taught some practical skills in the tending and cultivating of herbs used in salves, poultices and the like. These skills would prove useful later, serving as a cover and means of supporting herself years later was Gwyneira did take to the road. 

Some years later Gwyneira's father took ill, and though he survived he became such that he had to save his strength for fighting and defending his lands, and could no longer fulfill his duties to the court. So he made the rather unusual decision to send his daughter, Gwyneira, to act in his stead. She caused quite the stir, and many were the whispers of her unnaturalness. But her father had been a respected friend of the king for many years, and his reputation afforded her a degree of protection. The king or one of his advisors must have seen something in her that they could use as well, for Gwyneira had maintained her position despite the machinations of the court. On the surface she had made every attempt to appear as an ordinary woman, but underneath there is something else as well: a faerie creature bound up in magic.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2013)

Hm! That is pretty cool! 

Since my idea for a bard was pretty much half-fey too, I think I'll go with my druid instead...

[sblock=Mechanics]Myfanwy ferch Caerwyn ferch Mabon
Human Druid (Menhir Savant) 1

Str 10 (0)
Dex 14 (2)
Con 12 (2)
Int 10 (0)
Wis 18 (10+2 racial)
Cha 11 (1)

BAB +0
AC 12
HP: 21/21
Move 30'
Fort +3 
Ref +2
Will +6
Init +2

Race: Human (standard)
+2 Wis, +2 Dex
Dual Talent

Class: Druid (Menhir Savant)
club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, scythe, sickle, shortspear, sling, and spear
Nature Bond (Air Domain; Cloud Subdomain)
 - Lightning Arc; +3 rng tch, 1d6+1 elec, 30', 7/day
 - Domain spells: Obscuring Mist
Orisons
Spirit Sense (Detect undead, fey, outsiders; any astral, ethereal or incorporeal, as Detect Undead)

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot

Skills (5)
Heal (Wis) +8
Knowledge (nature) (Int) +4
Perception (Wis) +8
Survival (Wis) +8
Speak Language 1

Languages: Welsh, Latin, Druid

Spellcasting (Druid CL 1, DC 14+lvl)
Prepared:
0 - Guidence, Resistance, Light
1 - Burning Disarm, Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist

Equipment
Cash: 2d6x10

Weapon:
Sickle, +0 vs AC, 1d6 S dmg, 2lbs, 6gp
Shortpsear, +0 vs AC (+2 thrown), 1d6 P dmg, 3lbs, 1gp

Armor:
Leather Armor, +2 AC, 15lbs, 10gp
Light Wooden shield, +1AC, 5lbs, 3gp, ACP -1

Gear: Pending dice roll![/sblock]

Background en route!


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2013)

Been pressed for time recently, so haven't had much of a chance to reply.

All looking good so far. Don't think I mentioned a few useful points to know. For starting hp, use maximum class hit die, plus Con modifier, plus Con score (my usual houserule). Also for starting gold, use average for your class (Details somewhere on this page).
 [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], yes, hunting dog companion is allowed.


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Hm! That is pretty cool!




Indeed. I am thinking that given the characters so far, I might go with the dreamer rather than the ambitious climber. I already have a fairly confrontational character in another game. I think it might be moer interesting to play a character who identifies more with outsider than his own kind. Or at least, he does not see the need to marginalise others simply because they are outsiders.



			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> @doghead , yes, hunting dog companion is allowed.




Cool. On big shaggy wolfhound coming up.

thotd


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 26, 2013)

doghead said:


> Indeed. I am thinking that given the characters so far, I might go with the dreamer rather than the ambitious climber. I already have a fairly confrontational character in another game. I think it might be moer interesting to play a character who identifies more with outsider than his own kind. Or at least, he does not see the need to marginalise others simply because they are outsiders.




That sounds like he would mesh with the other character concepts better; it also gives me some ideas for campaign style as well. Hmm...


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2013)

I just wanted to pop in and say this looks like a very cool idea for a setting. I am jealous of you all. If I had any time, I might ask to be an alt, but I don't have that time. Enjoy all!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2013)

I've put up a Rogues Gallery for complete, or nearly complete, characters.


----------



## Kaodi (May 3, 2013)

I am putting together my character sheet now for the Rogues' Gallery. It should be noted that I switched out Weapon Focus for Mother's Gift (Uncanny Resistance) as Gwyneira did not meet the +1 BAB prerequisite.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2013)

No, I've not forgotten about this! Life has been busy of late. So, almost ready to go with this.  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], [Mention=59043]WalkingDad[/mention],  [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], are you still on board?


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2013)

Yep! Mechanically I'm good to go. I'll finish up the background then!


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2013)

Yes, just haven't have a chance to log in now for two weeks, and that was just to apologise for not having updated my game. Just glad I haven't been holding up the game.

I'm going to be pretty busy for the rest of this week but after that things should become more manageable.

thotd


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2013)

No worries, I've been busy myself, plus on course and on holiday so I've had very little time to shepherd my games recently, but I will be back on form soon, I hope!


----------



## Nidhogg (May 26, 2013)

This has my interest. Would you be in need of another player? I'm new to the site but I know PF.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2013)

[MENTION=6746814]Nidhogg[/MENTION], we could probably fit another one in. Waiting to see if  [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] and [Mention=59043]WalkingDad[/mention] are still with us, so you've got time to submit a character.

Folks, I'll be putting up a thread in the Playing the Game forum shortly, mostly background notes to begin with.


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2013)

Still around and just put my character in to the RG.


----------



## Nidhogg (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, I'll look over some things and see what everyone else is playing. Maybe a rogue/fighter.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2013)

Still here, but having currently a bit of a creative block regarding the background.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2013)

Here. Need to catch up on where we are at. Will do so soon.

thotd


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2013)

WD, you don't need to sweat character background too much if you are having trouble. There's plenty of scope to come up with details in play - actually, as an elf it might make in-character sense for him to be evasive and vague about his past and homeland anyway, makes him more otherworldly. I'll be putting up the first IC post soon to give you all a chance to introduce your characters, and also to get a better idea of the scope fo the adventure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks. You will post a link to the IC thread here, right?


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 6, 2013)

My apologies for not my lack of participation on the forums lately. I'll finalize what I would like to play and get him game ready asap.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 7, 2013)

Nidhogg, no probs.

WD, Yes, I will. There's a place holder already up which has some more background notes at the moment.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 12, 2013)

Didn't realize it's been 6 days since I was on last. We could use a front line type. I'll get a barbarian or fighter together.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 15, 2013)

Finally Gunnar's crunch is ready and he should be good to go for play. I had to go back and make some change some of his gear since I made him using LPF's starting money, been thinking of joining the community over there.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nidhogg, looks good to me.

Thought I'd posted this, but IC Thread now up and running. WD, [MENTION=6746814]Nidhogg[/MENTION] and [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], feel free to introduce your characters.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 18, 2013)

Will do...tomorrow though. Sorry I've got work tonight and I need to go to bed in a few. I would rather put some thought into my first in character post before actually posting.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking this over again you this is a fun set of characters in a great setting.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2013)

Nidhogg, no probs.

Fenris, when I checked last night you asked if it was possible to join? Did you realise that you didn't have the time after all and rescind? If you find that you do, you're welcome to pitch in.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> Nidhogg, no probs.
> 
> Fenris, when I checked last night you asked if it was possible to join? Did you realise that you didn't have the time after all and rescind? If you find that you do, you're welcome to pitch in.




I did ask, and then changed it after going through the thread and seeing that you had 6 players already and all your bases covered. I will take today to see if there is something that excites me. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 20, 2013)

Alrighty, after some searching, I have come up with a character.

I am going with an Elf Bard with the Archaeologist archetype. So rather than a singing Bard, he is a scholar, a chronicler. I picture him as coming from Tir Na Nog as a liaison to the court, but also to record and document this kingdom. Of course the best way to do that is to experience it first hand..... I will get a full write up done tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds good. I've not heard from WD for a while, so I'm not sure if his elf will join us or not, it will be good to have at least one on board.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, got currently a bit swamped. Will post in 8 hours after I have got some sleep.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok, the basics are down, I provided the basic backgroun above and will fill it out. Just need equipment, are we rolling?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2013)

Basics are done. Fenris, shall enter our characters the game together? Two wise outsiders (your character is better in history and mundane knowledge and I gave mine knowledge planes. They could have traveled together to this place.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2013)

Walking Dad said:


> Basics are done. Fenris, shall enter our characters the game together? Two wise outsiders (your character is better in history and mundane knowledge and I gave mine knowledge planes. They could have traveled together to this place.




And since they are both elves, I think that is a great idea.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. As far as equipment goes ... I forgot what we did . Average starting gold, I _think_, but you can roll if you like, makes little odds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2013)

I was invited to my cousins marriage and will be away from Jul 28-30. I  doubt I will have Internet access there, so excuse my absence from this  board for the three days, please. Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I must say its good to see this game kicking on. And from what I saw in my brief trip through the IC thread, it looks like it is living up to its promise. I'll have proper read tonight.

I am hoping that there is still a chance to join in in some capacity or another. I have a PC somewhere I'm sure. But happy to consider other options.

Anyway, I'll drop back in when I have had a chance to read through the thread.

thotd


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey doghead,

I'm sure we can fit you in somewhere. Maybe your character is based in Dinas Hydd rather than Dinas Derwen and so he's already here?


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> Hey doghead,
> 
> I'm sure we can fit you in somewhere. Maybe your character is based in Dinas Hydd rather than Dinas Derwen and so he's already here?




Cool. As for characters, I am pretty easy. I found the one I had created, but am happy to change if the party needs, or prefers, something else. Given that there is already a ranger, and a barbarian, perhaps another is a bit superfluous. 

Alternatively, I would also be happy ghost-hacking a NPC. I have ghost hacked a number of abandoned PC's before, but never a NPC. It would be interesting.

thotd


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 2, 2013)

doghead said:


> Alternatively, I would also be happy ghost-hacking a NPC. I have ghost hacked a number of abandoned PC's before, but never a NPC. It would be interesting.
> 
> thotd




How about Brother Breandan? I can give you what notes I have on his background and what he knows, and you can take it from there.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> How about Brother Breandan? I can give you what notes I have on his background and what he knows, and you can take it from there.




Sure. Thats sounds interesting. You can reach me via email at 'doghead206' then 'the little at thingy' then a dot then 'netscape.net' if that is easier.

thotd


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2013)

On my character sheet I have Aklo, Common, and Giant listed as languages. I actually missed that Changelings also get their "host societies" language for free. Given the mythical-historical setting though, and the fact that Gwyneira keeps her spellbook disguised as a Bible, would those really have been the best choices though? What do you consider to be the actual languages of this setting? I am not sure I was thinking in these terms when we first made our characters, and given all the Latin I wonder if that would have been a far more logical choice than Giant at the very least. The other big question is whether Common and Welsh are considered different languages.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2013)

I did mean to post about languages, back when I first started recruiting, but somehow never got around to it. I would say that treat Welsh as Common (perhaps, technically, all the Gaelic tongues lumped together as one so that Welsh, Irish, Scots, Cornish etc can all communicate, then rather than the standard fantasy languages use Latin, Greek, Saxon etc. 

Magic books would probably be written either in Latin or Greek (albeit perhaps an oddly worded and symbolic form like alchemical texts). I think we could keep Celestial, Diabolical and the four elemental tongues, also Elven (I'm pondering a "Faerie" language, which would be spoken by elves and all kinds of fey and mythological beasts, perhaps a good replacement for Aklo particularly given Gwyneira's heritage).


----------



## doghead (Aug 21, 2013)

Gaelic as Common probably makes the most sense. Then, as you said, add Latin, Greek, Saxon, Norse, to the list of usual suspects.

If you want to keep the idea of a language, useful across the known world, then I think Latin, or some form of pidgin Latin, would be the best fit. Perhaps, if characters take it as a free language, then it would be spoken only. You could call it Trader, or something, to distinguish it from knowledge of formal Latin. Or Pidgin. Or Common even.

An alternative to Latin and Greek as the language used for magic books could be Draconic. This ties into the fairly common fantasy idea of Dragons as the originator of all arcane magic. Divine magic books and scrolls would all be in the language most appropriate to the deity. 

I also agree with the idea of combining Elven, Sylvan and Aklo into one fey creature language. Perhaps you could keep the three as dialects of the fey language - Fey (Elven) for example. Speakers of one dialect can understand the others perfectly well, but their language identifies them in a general way.

thotd


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 21, 2013)

I think you would be better off calling Common "Celtic" rather than Gaelic. Gaelic is not even in the same branch of the Celtic languages as Welsh (or rather, Briton; Briton is Brythonic, Gaelic is Goidelic), so it would be... odd.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry, RL concerns force me to pause my regular online gaming. I tried to keep it going, but it is unfair to keep you always waiting. Please accept my honest apology for leaving this game. Hopefully I will return someday to this board. It was an honor to game with you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2014)

No problem, all the best WD, good gaming with you too!


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2014)

Arise, arise, thread necromancrafication! [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION] .


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2014)

So, here's a recap of what you have learned so far:

You have been asked by Lord Llewellyn to investigate strange occurences in the fort of his cousin, Lord Meirion, lord of Dinas Hydd (Fort of the Stag).
These occurences have taken the form of:
 - Lascivious dreams that leave the dreamer exhausted. In these dreams is always a blond-haired, green eyed figure in white, be it male or female.
 - A sickness that is striking down the old and weak.
 - Other accidents befalling mainly the old.
 - Sightings of other ghostly creatures - a woman in white and a walking corpse in a monk's habit.

Upon arriving at Dinas Hydd the group unearthed the following:

 - Rhonabwy the butcher's boy is the latest to be taken ill, he currently lies in the sick room of the chapel.
 - Brother Breandan is a young Irish monk who serves Lord Meirion. He is accompanied by Brother Alwyn, an old monk who seems to only speak in random snatches of Latin scripture. Despite a well-stocked herbarium and a surprisingly good library on medical works, Breandan seems to have been unable to treat Rhonabwy's comparatively simple illness, and he also accidentally (?) drugs Quint with a sleeping draught. 
- During the night the group all dream of being watched by a figure in white, and Myfanwy senses a disturbance in the For-- in the local ley energy.
- The next day they encounter a young girl, Bronwen, who is heavily pregnant and claims that the baby is the result of the man in white from here dreams, although a more mundane explanation could be that Rhonabwy the butcher's boy is the father.
- They learn of some of the older folk who have died suddenly - Huw Honey-Voice the court bard and Old Nesta and Mamgu Mari, wise women.
- Quint finds tracks leading between where Rhonabwy saw the "rotting ghost" and the chapel area, but they are not clear. He also meets Bryn the butcher (Rhonabwy's father) and Old Dai, who drops hints about the wood above town.
- Bronwen mentions Mad Megan, last surviving member of the Women's Circle, who lives in the woods above town.
- The group visit Mad Megan who, amidst assorted ramblings, tells the story of Angharad, a young woman who died under tragic circumstances. Her ghost is said to haunt the woods. She mutters something about Arawn, lord of the Underworld.
- The group travel to the ruins of Angharad's cottage where they summon up her ghost, who leads them to a pool in the woods where they find her remains. 
- Returning to Megan, she tells them more of Angharad's story. There are rumours that Lord Meirion was the father of her child back when he was younger, and she killed herself when he spurned her and went away to fight for King Owain. It was only recently, when Meirion returned to become Lord of Dinas Hydd, that the various hauntings started. Megan conjectures that the ghost of Angharad is not the one responsible, however, as hers is a gentle, sorrowful spirit and although she too has blonde hair and green eyes it makes no sense for the male form in the dreams, nor the ghost of the rotting monk.
- Megan admits that it would be physically possible for Lord Meirion to also be father to Bronwen's child, but that his days of tumbling the peasant girls is behind him and he prefers hunting with his hounds to all else these days.

So the group has:
 - the mortal remains of Angharad
 - a lord with a dubious reputation and history
 - a pair of monks who are acting oddly
 - a girl who thinks her baby is a demon-spawn
 - the last of the Women's Circle who may not be entirely sane
 - a butcher's boy who was the last to see the "rotting monk", currently asleep and recovering from sickness.


----------

